# Comments mandatory !!



## MrMatthieu (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahahaaa 

Ok just joking, but I am preparing 10 pictures for a photographer contest and I want to hav your opinion and know if you find that a few of these pictures are weak compared to other, ( if you have fav I am also interested ).

The subject is "Modern time", I know you have already seen most of these pictures, but I post it again all together to get your opinion.

please tell me also if title are not correct because my english is really very very poor 

Many thanks in advance.

Mat


*1/ 1 way*​ 
*

*​ 





*2/ Old Urban birds*​ 
*

*​ 






*3/ Rebel teenager*​ 
*

*​ 






*4/ Hope center*​ 
*

*​ 







*5/ ****ing depression*​ 



​ 






*6/ The passage*​ 
*

*​ 







*7/ Japanes playboy*​ 
*

*​ 







*8/ "Salaryman" ( japanese word )*​ 
*

*​ 






*9/ Static Walker*​ 
*

*​ 







*10/ Last stop*​ 
*

*​ 








*2nd choice pictures that I did not include in my selection:*​ 
*11/*​ 
*

*​ 

*12/*​ 
*

*​ 

*13/ *​ 
*

*​


----------



## gizmo2071 (Aug 10, 2007)

I find it hard to say anything bad about your work.
These 10 images are very strong, but so are the other 3 that you have as back up.
I'd probably swap the second image with the 12th (as thats on of my fav's), but I'm not sure it fits the contest title like number 2.
But also number 13 shows a stong contrast between New and old.

Ohhh I don't know.... I'm just too much of a Fan boy of your work to be any real help


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Aug 10, 2007)

#'s 3, 6, 9, and 12 are simply superb.  All of the shots work, but those stand out for me.  You have a really nice street style, my friend.


----------



## cherrymoose (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh my. I'm sorry, but do you REALLY expect me to pick a favorite?! :shock:
I've seen about half of them before, and I'm so glad to see them again. Your photography is just amazing. 

So... sorry, but I'm not much help.  But I do love #'s 3, 5, 7, and 13 the best. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Aug 11, 2007)

These are masterpieces.  #4 is new and very pleasing to me.   Sorry, no help here.


----------



## twinphotography (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all phenomenal.  I really love the moment captured in 10.


----------



## cherrymoose (Aug 11, 2007)

On second thought, I think I love #3 the most.
Good luck on the contest!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 11, 2007)

These are just amazing pictures, I am jealous of the location and style of all of these!  Your style is awesome, and there are a lot of really good moments captured in here!!  I would gladly hang some of them on my wall!


----------



## Remi M. (Aug 11, 2007)

I love all of them.  Amazing street scenes.  I like what you did with the levels.
1 and 3 are my favorite.

The only thing I would do is swap 10 with 13.  10 is a powerful photograph, but I feel that there is too much of the original photographers content in there.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 12, 2007)

3 and 4 , and they go together...

nice shots..


----------



## MrMatthieu (Aug 13, 2007)

Thorhammer: Thanks

Remi M: Thanks, I also don't really like photo of other pictures ... but I keep it just to end the serie.

lifeafter2am: Thank you 

cherrymoose, twinphotography, abraxas: Thank you for comment and encouragements :thumbup:

Rick: Thank you for telling me your fav and message 

Gizmo: Thank you , I already told you you are my n1 fan :mrgreen:


----------



## Kiruvi (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, my favorites are 1, 3, 7, 8, 9, 12, and 13, with 1 and 13 being my favoritest. I especially like how on #9 the kid's head is sprouting out of the ad's shoulders. These are really great; are they all from Japan?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 14, 2007)

#'s 3 and 9 are superb. You have a great eye for street photography.


----------



## MrMatthieu (Aug 15, 2007)

Kiruvi Thanks for giving me your fav , I will think about n 12 and 13 not sure if I should includ into my final selection ... 

MaxBloom, thanks for your comment. 

I will keep you inform of the result of the contest, even if it is negativ :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 15, 2007)

1, 3, 9 for me.
Splendid!


----------



## Royster (Aug 18, 2007)

Those are amazing pictures, I think mentally arousing is the perfect description. 1, 3, and 7 are my favorites. The composition and balance are excellent. I love the location too. Were you able to take pictures in the Harajuku district?


----------



## deanlewis (Aug 18, 2007)

Fantastic photography, My favourites are 1, 10, and 13, but can't choose a definate out of the 3

Deano


----------



## Artograph (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh dear....

I'm _such_ a "newbie" I hardly feel worthy of an opinion!!   :OP

Great work, no doubt!  

Some of the photos didn't load for me (not sure why...dial-up maybe???)....of the ones that did, the one that evoked the strongest feeling in me was #5.  I hate it....I mean, it's powerful...it makes me feel helpless, my heart breaks for that sweet pooch!!  I literally feel a pain in my chest looking at that pic.  I hate looking at it, but I can't help looking it...    

.....Isn't that what it's all about...?  Evoking a reaction--the stronger the better--from a photo.......a compliment to your work!!   ;O)


----------



## cyberean (Aug 18, 2007)

the 3rd image works best for me.
well seen and composed ...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 19, 2007)

my fav's are 3, 7 & 11 with 3 being to fav


----------



## MrMatthieu (Aug 20, 2007)

Jeff, Cyberean: Thanks 

Artograph: Thank you, I usually never take animal pictures , but this dog was really staring at me like human being 

Deanleawi: Thanks for feedback 

Royster: Thanks for compliment. I did not take picture in Harajuku, because I don't like the permanent show with gothic girls that take place there, and all the people looking at them. I do not wat to participate to this show ... I took all of the picture in Shinjuku and SHibuya ( and some of them in HK and Taipei. 

dandlec: Thanks


----------

